# Wireless Signal Excellent, Sporadic Internet Connection



## Ross- (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello,

First off, let me mention that I recently built a desktop (for the first time). In the build, I installed a wireless adapter (TRENDnet TEW-623PI IEEE 802.11b/g).

I installed windows 7 (32-bit, if it makes a difference) and installed the proper drivers and all that jazz. The wireless card detected my network and connected without a problem. The signal strength is excellent, however web pages will only occasionally load. The connection seemed very... sporadic. Lately, there is almost no internet connectivity.

The connection on my laptop, however, works perfectly. I'm able to browse the web with no problem at all. Two PC's in the room next door also can connect to the web just fine. The modem and the router seem to be running just fine.

I'm assuming that the issue is with the wireless adapter in my new desktop.
Could the problem be...
-a compatibility issue with my router? (Netgear WGT624v4)
-that the adapter isn't seated properly in the PCI slot? 
-interference?


What I have tried:
-Accessed my router and changed the channel from 6 to 11. A friend told me that the issue may be interference, and going with a non overlapping channel would be beneficial. It did seem to help a bit, but I'm not sure.
-Reset / reconfigured my router.
-Reset the cable modem to default settings and restarted
-Swearing at inanimate objects. This one didn't particularly help.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. The fact that the adapter seems to be functioning properly is really confusing me. Windows7 is not finding any problems with the adapter at all. Heck, even an error code would at least give me something to google and research.


Information:
Modem: Motorola Surfboard
Router: Netgear WGT624v4 -- Firmware version: V2.0.13_2.0.15NA
Wireless Adapter: TRENDnet TEW-623PI IEEE 802.11b/g
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_mmc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel-_-Content-_-text-_-
OS: Windows 7


-Ross


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please do this from the problem computer in the location where it's having the issue.


Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework. For machines with no Internet connection, download this NET Framework 3.5 Full Package on another machine and transfer it with removable media to the problem machine.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Ross- (Aug 22, 2010)

At present, all four computers are crawling. Hopefully this posts. :O


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, that looks fine, I'd do a couple of things.

Change the channel to either channel 1 or 6.

Run the following test and post the results here.

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


DSLReports 

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------



## Ross- (Aug 22, 2010)

I ran it from a wireless pc so far. Currently, the one wired pc cannot load web pages at all. I will attempt to get a wired connection on my laptop in a few.

Also, when I do this, should I cut out the router and wire directly into the modem, or should I just plug into the router?

Result from wireless desktop:
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2669329


----------



## Ross- (Aug 22, 2010)

Test on my laptop, wired into the router (wireless card disabled just in case)
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2669361


Some things I've noticed:
Yesterday afternoon I showed a connection, but had no internet. I reset the modem and it took about a half an hour to connect. Once it connected, all computers could access the internet very quickly. Feeling accomplished, I went to work. When I came back around 10:30, I was able to browse the web, but I ran a speed test and got slower results (results were something like 13mbps down, 0.30mbps up). At about 11, everything slowed to a crawl once again.

Also I can't wire directly to my modem. It tries to connect and eventually I get "limited or no connectivity." Laptop is running XP SP3, by the way.


----------



## Ross- (Aug 22, 2010)

One more test I did this morning. Laptop, wired into the router.
http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2669424


----------



## Ross- (Aug 22, 2010)

And another.

I went out to run an errand and when I got back the modem had apparently reset and the send light was blinking. I unplugged the modem and plugged it back in, and to my surprise it didn't encounter a problem this time and lit right up.

Wired and wireless internet is still sketchy, however.

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2669448


----------



## Ross- (Aug 22, 2010)

The problem now is our modem keeps resetting. We are online for anywhere from 10 minutes to an hour, and the modem resets for no reason. When I go to 192.168.100.1 to access the modem control page, there are numerous error codes on the log.

I called our ISP to see what's going on, and they had me power cycle everything. It came up fine, but only coincidentally (I believe). About 10 minutes later, the modem dropped again and the send light was blinking.

I called our ISP back and talked to a different rep. I told him all of the symptoms, including the introduction of the new wireless adapter to the network. I asked if I might have overpowered the network by introducing another pc. He said it was possible, but he wasn't sure.

He told me it's hard to troubleshoot issues with sporadic connectivity because it could be anything - a splitter, a loose wire, the modem itself, etc. Another power cycle proved to be unsuccessful, and he recommended replacing the modem.

Should I replace the modem? I don't want to spend the cash unless I absolutely have to. 

I really do appreciate your help so far. Am I correct in assuming the line quality tests show how unstable the network is?


----------



## Ross- (Aug 22, 2010)

Sorry to ask so many questions, but I noticed something...

Currently I have the router detached and I am wired right into the modem. The modem has been constantly resetting itself, but I have had a steady connection using this method for the past hour. When I access my modem's diagnostic page (via 192.168.100.1), I have the following readings:

Downstream:
*Frequency* 705000000 Hz Locked 
*Signal to Noise Ratio *38 dB 
*Power Level *-1 dBmV _The Downstream Power Level reading is a snapshot taken at the time this page was requested. Please Reload/Refresh this Page for a new reading _
Upstream:
*Channel ID *3 
*Frequency* 34200000 Hz Ranged 
*Power Level *54 dBmV 


From what I gather from this FAQ, the upstream power level is too high at 54 dBmV.
I'm guessing that, while experiencing the modem resets, the power level was even higher and forced the modem to reset.

This may be a stupid question, but when I connect my router to the modem, and I access the internet with more than one computer at a time, am I increasing the upstream power level beyond it's limit?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

There's seems to be an issue with your Modem from reading the entire Thread. If you're worried about the $$$ that you would spend for a new modem and if it doesn't work, you may always return it. I buy most of our technology devices from Amazon and I never had any issues returning for a refund, as long as you return in according to their Terms and Conditions.


----------

